# Reloaded Windows XP Home, now I have no sound?



## qurtrn10 (Mar 21, 2005)

Like the title says, I just reloaded Windows XP Home on my computer, and now I cannot get any sound out of my system. I have the Sound Blaster Live ! 5.1 sound card. I went online, and click for updated drivers, and the site shows that I have the most updated drivers. I checked my connections at the back of the computer, and they're all fine. The only thing I've done since they worked fine was reload windows. What do I need to do!

Thanks,
William


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Did you reload your motherboard drivers? Since you have an external card, this may not be the cause, but who knows. Did you look in Device Manager for any error codes on any devices? How about uninstalling the SB drivers, rebooting and seeing if XP sees the card and looks for drivers?


----------



## qurtrn10 (Mar 21, 2005)

I'm sorry, but I have to admit, that everything you said went waaay over my head. My sound card is inside the computer, so it shouldn't be external. How do I reload my motherboard drivers? Is there a way to find out what motherboard I have?

Thanks,
William


----------



## rummer (Jun 28, 2004)

If you got a cd when u got your pc it should have all the drivers you need on that or can go via the device manager and look for the yellow ? right clck it and search the net for new driver


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Download Everest Home and run a report on the MB and post it.


----------



## qurtrn10 (Mar 21, 2005)

--------[ EVEREST Home Edition (c) 2003-2005 Lavalys, Inc. ]------------------------------------------------------------

Version EVEREST v2.20.405
Homepage http://www.lavalys.com/
Report Type Quick Report
Computer WILLIAM-8D5FD7A
Generator William Walker
Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition 5.1.2600 (WinXP Retail)
Date 2006-03-28
Time 18:03

--------[ Motherboard ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Motherboard Properties:
Motherboard ID 62-0512-009999-00101111-040201-VIA_K7$1AARK204_A6712VMS V5.2 051204
Motherboard Name MSI KT4AV (MS-6712)

Front Side Bus Properties:
Bus Type DEC Alpha EV6
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock 167 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock 333 MHz
Bandwidth 2667 MB/s

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type DDR SDRAM
Bus Width 64-bit
Real Clock 167 MHz (DDR)
Effective Clock 333 MHz
Bandwidth 2667 MB/s

Chipset Bus Properties:
Bus Type VIA V-Link
Bus Width 8-bit
Real Clock 67 MHz (ODR)
Effective Clock 533 MHz
Bandwidth 533 MB/s

Motherboard Physical Info:
CPU Sockets/Slots 1
Expansion Slots 6 PCI, 1 AGP
RAM Slots 3 DIMM
Integrated Devices Audio
Form Factor ATX
Motherboard Size 210 mm x 300 mm
Motherboard Chipset KT400A
Extra Features Fuzzy Logic 4

Motherboard Manufacturer:
Company Name Micro-Star International
Product Information http://www.msi.com.tw/program/products/mainboard/mbd/pro_mbd_list.php
BIOS Download http://www.msi.com.tw/program/support/bios/bos/spt_bos_list.php

--------[ Debug - PCI ]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

B00 D00 F00: VIA VT8377A Apollo KT400A Chipset - System Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 89 31 06 00 30 22 80 00 00 06 00 08 00 00 
Offset 10: 08 00 00 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 11 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 19 88 80 82 44 01 00 11 19 88 10 82 44 00 00 
Offset 50: C0 00 00 00 C2 85 20 20 E0 00 10 20 20 20 20 20 
Offset 60: 40 AA 0F 20 66 99 40 1E 64 2D 54 D0 01 6B 00 00 
Offset 70: 82 C8 00 01 61 09 50 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 
Offset 80: 02 C0 35 00 0B 0A 00 1F 02 0B 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 80 03 00 00 20 0F 01 00 00 50 04 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 21 98 00 CC 
Offset B0: 7F 00 03 00 46 00 00 02 68 00 00 01 00 00 00 86 
Offset C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 17 A3 69 EA 0F 1C F1 09 10 FF 00 00 21 21 70 40 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 FF 01 00 9A 77 CC 00 04 9A 23 00 
Offset F0: 04 00 00 00 00 80 83 00 00 00 00 00 01 04 89 31

B00 D01 F00: VIA VT8377A Apollo KT400A Chipset - AGP Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 98 B1 07 01 30 22 00 00 04 06 00 00 01 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 00 F0 00 00 00 
Offset 20: E0 DD E0 DF D0 CD C0 DD 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0C 00 
Offset 40: 81 C0 80 44 25 72 98 B1 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 02 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D06 F00: Motorola SM56 Speakerphone Modem

Offset 00: 57 10 52 30 97 00 90 02 04 00 03 07 08 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 F0 FF DF 01 E8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 57 10 20 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0A 01 01 3E 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 42 C8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D08 F00: VIA VT6306 Fire II IEEE1394 Host Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 44 30 17 00 10 02 46 10 00 0C 08 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 E8 FF DF 01 E4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 11 44 30 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 13 01 00 20 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 01 00 02 E4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D0B F00: Creative EMU10K1 SB Live! Audio Processor

Offset 00: 02 11 02 00 05 00 90 02 0A 00 01 04 00 20 80 00 
Offset 10: 01 E0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 11 66 80 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 05 01 02 14 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 01 06 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D0B F01: Creative Game Port

Offset 00: 02 11 02 70 05 00 90 02 0A 00 80 09 00 20 80 00 
Offset 10: 01 EC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 11 20 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 01 06 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D10 F00: VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 38 30 17 00 10 02 80 00 03 0C 08 20 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 D4 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 62 14 20 71 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 40 12 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 C2 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D10 F01: VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 38 30 17 00 10 02 80 00 03 0C 08 20 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 D8 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 62 14 20 71 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 02 00 00 
Offset 40: 40 12 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 C2 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D10 F02: VIA VT83C572 PCI-USB Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 38 30 17 00 10 02 80 00 03 0C 08 20 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 DC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 62 14 20 71 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 03 00 00 
Offset 40: 40 12 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 0B 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 C2 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D10 F03: VIA USB 2.0 Enhanced Host Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 04 31 17 00 10 02 82 20 03 0C 08 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 E7 FF DF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 62 14 20 71 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 04 00 00 
Offset 40: 00 00 03 00 00 00 00 00 80 10 00 09 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 5A 04 80 00 00 00 00 04 0B 88 88 33 88 00 00 
Offset 60: 20 20 01 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 E0 00 C0 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 01 00 C2 FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D11 F00: VIA VT8233A/VT8235 PCI-ISA Bridge

Offset 00: 06 11 77 31 87 00 10 02 00 00 01 06 00 00 80 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 06 11 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 40: 44 00 F8 0B 00 00 00 00 0C 20 00 00 44 00 08 08 
Offset 50: C1 1D 09 00 00 00 00 00 43 80 FF 00 00 00 04 08 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 10 00 02 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 06 11 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 20 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 20 84 59 00 9A 10 00 00 01 08 00 00 04 18 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 18 21 00 B0 C4 0F 00 50 0B 20 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 01 04 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 14 08 C3 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 16 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00

B00 D11 F01: VIA VT82C571 IDE Controller

Offset 00: 06 11 71 05 07 00 90 02 06 8A 01 01 00 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 01 FC 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 62 14 20 71 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 C0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF 01 00 00 
Offset 40: 1B F2 09 05 18 1C C0 00 20 20 20 20 FF 00 B6 B6 
Offset 50: E6 E6 F1 F1 4C 03 00 00 A8 A8 A8 A8 00 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 02 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: A0 93 38 02 00 00 00 00 C8 A9 38 02 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 01 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 06 00 71 05 62 14 20 71 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 08 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B00 D12 F00: VIA VT6102 Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter

Offset 00: 06 11 65 30 17 00 10 02 74 00 00 02 08 20 00 00 
Offset 10: 01 D0 00 00 00 E6 FF DF 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 62 14 2C 71 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 17 01 03 08 
Offset 40: 01 00 02 FE 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 50: 00 00 80 04 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 
Offset 60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

B01 D00 F00: nVIDIA GeForce4 MX 4000 Video Adapter

Offset 00: DE 10 85 01 07 00 B0 02 A4 00 00 03 00 F8 00 00 
Offset 10: 00 00 00 DE 08 00 00 D0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 30: 00 00 00 00 60 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 01 05 01 
Offset 40: 00 00 00 00 02 00 30 00 1B 0E 00 1F 02 03 00 1F 
Offset 50: 01 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 CE D6 23 00 0F 00 00 00 
Offset 60: 01 44 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 80: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset 90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset A0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset B0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset C0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset D0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset E0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
Offset F0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

--------[ Debug - Video BIOS ]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

C000:0000 U.|.K7400.L.w.VIDEO ....<.h...IBM VGA Compatible......|.11/20/03
C000:0040 .................;[email protected]".........PMIDl.o.......
C000:0080 .....3...........NV..(..|9 ..................T.P..L..N<.<.D.C.C
C000:00C0 ..7..n.............`...0W..ho.o.o.pBpBp.o..................t....
C000:0100 ..............n.n...........................(#..P2end bmp...PCIR
C000:0140 ............|.......NVIDIA P119 GeForce4 MX 4000 VBIOS..........
C000:0180 .....................................Version 4.18.20.39.13 ...Co
C000:01C0 pyright (C) 1996-2003 NVIDIA Corp...............................
C000:0200 ....................NV18 Board - p119s0nz..............Chip Rev 
C000:0240 A4....................1...`.&...6.;.p.....I...L.....>.a...R.Kle.
C000:0280 ..;.;.;...%...;.n...G.q.;...t...|...x.'.H.2.f`...ho.............
C000:02C0 ...u..fa....f`3....fa....C.+....V.......u.........8...t......2..
C000:0300 ...t..Q......._.Y.f..7....|df.#....f........u..,d.f..7...f......
C000:0340 ..u...d.f..7...f+.........u.S.>r[.aj.fVf......(dfPf%......cfXf^.
C000:0380 fSf..fVf.......df%....f.....`f....cf^f[.fPf.......fX......f`...f
C000:03C0 ....`t.......f....f...h...sf.....f3.f..f......mcf.....f.q....^cf

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Here's the MSI KT4AV Driver & BIOS Page, download at least the VIA Chipset 4in1 Drivers and the Realtek ALC Series AC'97 Audio Drivers, install the chipset drivers first, then the sound drivers.


----------



## qurtrn10 (Mar 21, 2005)

Okay, I did that, and I still don't have any sound. When we go into control panel, and look at the sound options, it shows me as having no audio device. Is there a way to make the computer search for what's installed?

Thanks,
William


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If the hardware isn't detected, I'd check the BIOS and see if your MB sound hardware is disabled.


----------



## qurtrn10 (Mar 21, 2005)

I hope I don't sound like a retard, but how do I check the bios?

Thanks,
William


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, now that I re-read the thread, you have an external sound card, so it's unlikely that the BIOS has disabled it.

Open Device Manager, and post a screen shot of it, like the following one. I'm specifically interested in anything listed under "Other Devices" and "Sound, video and game controllers", so I've expanded those sections. I'd like to see the same thing from your machine.


----------



## daddyhominum (Dec 2, 2005)

http://hardware.mcse.ms/archive79-2005-9-232750.html

Someone else solved the issue in this way.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since the sound was working before he reloaded XP, it would seem that the sound board worked in the slot it's in, so I don't think that's the solution here.


----------



## qurtrn10 (Mar 21, 2005)

Here you go, I hope this helps:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's so small that I can't read it. We need it in sufficient resolution to actually read it.  Cut it so only the actual info is displayed, and save it at sufficient resolution to read it.


----------



## qurtrn10 (Mar 21, 2005)

ARGH! After fiddling with attaching this for way too long, I'll just explain what's there.
Under "Other devices", there is one item. It has a yellow question mark in front of it, and the title of it is "Multimedia Audio Controller". In case you tell me to update the drivers, I tried, and it replies that it cannot find any driver information.
Under the "Sound, Video, and Game controllers", There are quite a few items. They are "Audio Codecs", "Creative SBLive! Gameport", "Legacy Audio Drivers", "Legacy Video Capture devices", "Media Control Devices", "Unimodem Half-Duplex Audio Device", and "Video Codecs".

I hope that tells you what you need.

Thanks for all the help so far,
William


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

First off, even in the tiny picture, I see two devices under the Yellow ?  OK, In Device Manager, View, Show Hidden Devices.

Uninstall the following devices.

All of the stuff that appears under "other devices"

Creative SBLive! Gameport and Legacy Audio Drivers

Reboot and try installing the SBLive! drivers again.


----------



## qurtrn10 (Mar 21, 2005)

Initially, there were two question marks under the "Other devices" category. One was my modem, which, by clicking the update drivers option, I was able to fix. Now there is only one item with the question mark.

I'll try to uninstall and reinstall, and I'll let you know what happens.

Thanks,
William


----------



## qurtrn10 (Mar 21, 2005)

Well, I uninstalled the "other device", and uninstalled Creative SBLive!, but I couldn't uninstall the Legacy Audio driver - it gave no uninstall option. After doing that, I went to creative's website to reinstall the driver, but it then said it couldn't find any soundblaster audio card, and would have to abort the setup. I went into the control panel, and had the computer search for new hardware, and it showed the "other device" still with a yellow questionmark next to it, and the SBLive! card I previously uninstalled. I went back to creative's site, and still have the same error screen pop up.

Any ideas?
Thanks,
William


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd download the driver from the Creative site, don't try to install them on-line. Other than moving it to a different slot, I can't say. I've never had this problem with a SBLive!, but I visited driver hell with the original SB Audigy sound card, it's still in a box in my closet.


----------



## qurtrn10 (Mar 21, 2005)

I downloaded the driver to my C drive, then tried to open it - I get the same error message I did when I went to the website. 

When someone goes out and buys a new SBLive! 5.1 card, does it come with the driver on a disk or do you always have to get it from the website? If it came with a disk originally, maybe I can get the computer store to burn me one. Does that sound possible?

Thanks,
William


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you can find someone with the driver, that would work. For the price of sound cards, I'd say you've spend way too much time on this one.


----------

